# Deleted post? Got out with my lbs today and did a little shooting



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey guys .. my original shooting post was deleted .. i seen that some of you commented on it .. I am not sure why it was deleted . But I am in contact with admin .. I will repost video .. and plz comment again what u did last time .. thx 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Good shooting! Are the green gzk 1745 similar to regular 1745?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

trapperdes said:


> Good shooting! Are the green gzk 1745 similar to regular 1745?


Thanks trapper ! The green gzk is noticibly faster .. and doesnt lose energy when tubes cool down at full draw as bad as amber ... I like the stuff !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah, I am not sure why it was deleted. But communication in text only is difficult since we rely on body language and tone... but enough about that. 
You have answered my question about that bAnd set on Youtube... but my question was not communicated well (by me).

Are you using smaller tubes in larger tubes?
What does that do?

Excellent shooting by the way.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you bud ! .. the larger tube that is covering the smaller tube where i tire to the frame is used for protection from abrasion on the actual tube .. it extends the life alot of the tubes .. I hope this makes sense to you thx again !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## illerob666 (Apr 25, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Hey guys .. my original shooting post was deleted .. i seen that some of you commented on it .. I am not sure why it was deleted . But I am in contact with admin .. I will repost video .. and plz comment again what u did last time .. thx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you nailing it time after time. You're shooting an over the top SS. I'd like to understand what is your aiming point?or rather, what are you using on the SS as a sight? What do you line up on. Watched Bill hayes video, he doesn't hold either the way you do. He instructs to line up the bands and use the far left as a sight, like a peep n post, you set the target just above the left hand and After vertically lining them up. I first picked up a SS, I shot same as you, (just the style) nothing even on the same planet as accuracy. When I picked one back up last year, I wanted to learn all I could before teaching my son. I ran across bills videos and started, using his style, either type, holds it sideways lines up bands and puts sight, just directly under the target and its hit. So can you instruct me as to what you're using as the sight? Maybe a video on that style. Anything is much appreciated, thank you, Slinger

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

That’s badass my friend


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

illerob666 said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys .. my original shooting post was deleted .. i seen that some of you commented on it .. I am not sure why it was deleted . But I am in contact with admin .. I will repost video .. and plz comment again what u did last time .. thx
> ...


Hello ! Thank you for your comment and questions ... I'll do my best to explain .. Bill's videos are really good! He is a top shooter . His style is much different than this .. I am using a instinctive release ... which means I point the forks at the target and pull back to a anchor ... I draw back untill the bands just touch my cheekbone in the same spot each time ... and I release when it "feels" right ... if u watch closely I slightly track the target before releasing ... I also shoot the way that bill shows when I am aiming . . In my opinion that is the best for longer range accuracy .. (past 50 ft) .. but with a small frame and the style that I use I am able to reload quickly .. and shots within that range I can hit often ... it's all about practice .. as with any style.. I hope I answered your question pal !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> That's badass my friend


Thank you my friend 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## illerob666 (Apr 25, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> illerob666 said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


Yes you did - INSTINCTIVE- Thought it didn't leave much time for aiming. Fantastic shooting, by the way. Maybe it'll make that gallon jug, a bit easier to hit. Now that I've seen, the impossible, made to seem ordinary. I do think I'm gonna stick with what Ive learned, so far. I have my son and he's a natural, been shooting firearms since he was 5 years old, I showed him by drawing a proper sight picture first with a post and peep, then the standard open sights picture. He Said that's it? not quite the breathing, and squeezing the trigger, and the open mouth, I shot on the rifle team in high school. He was shooting as well before he was out of elementary. So I have him with a sight picture in his mind, doing well. I'll let what works keep on working. Thanks for the response. Again that shooting you do is UNBELIEVABLE, how many years?

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Wow u are a super shot man how many years have u bin playing with ss ? Looks like u were born with one nice shooting


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing as always Tell the family hello


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

You give me something to aspire to Joey. Extraordinary stuff.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Do you know of any stateside GZK vendors? I only want tubes from them and unless I spend $60+ on rubber I'd be paying more for shipping than I would be for the goods :/


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

illerob666 said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > illerob666 said:
> ...


Ah!! That is awesome!! Keep him shooting bud . And I am glad I could help a bit .. that's a good style.. very simple.. there is quite a learning curve at times when shooting instinctive ... but if one stays at it it can be rewarding ! Thanks again buddy 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Wow u are a super shot man how many years have u bin playing with ss ? Looks like u were born with one nice shooting


Thank you very much ! I have been shooting seriously about 4 years ... but shot as a kid some .. It is therapeutic for me ! So I do it often .. thanks again bud!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Amazing as always Tell the family hello


Thanks pal!! .. I will do that !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

rosco said:


> You give me something to aspire to Joey. Extraordinary stuff.


Really cool that you like the shooting!! And I appreciate the kind words! .. makes me feel good that some of you all like my videos!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

3danman said:


> Do you know of any stateside GZK vendors? I only want tubes from them and unless I spend $60+ on rubber I'd be paying more for shipping than I would be for the goods :/


I dont bud ! I'm in the same boat! Gotta spend that 60 or get hammered in shipping! .. I usually order with a friend .. 30 each and get a nice amount! ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know of any stateside GZK vendors? I only want tubes from them and unless I spend $60+ on rubber I'd be paying more for shipping than I would be for the goods :/
> ...


Darn. I guess that's a good strategy. I don't have many sling friends though


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

3danman said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


Ya makes it tough

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Whats your thoughts on precise elastic Joey? I got some tapered yellow flats with my Pocket Predator and theyre slick as anything and they throw real nice. 

Gotta love that LBS!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Whats your thoughts on precise elastic Joey? I got some tapered yellow flats with my Pocket Predator and theyre slick as anything and they throw real nice.
> 
> Gotta love that LBS!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Oh ya buddy .. those yellow precise are probably my favorite flats I have shot to date .. I love em .. light draw .. really large elongation factor .. and snappy ... very smooth .. accurate bands .. i have yet to try gzk orange .. but from what i can see .. they are just as good as precise yellow ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Hey guys .. my original shooting post was deleted .. i seen that some of you commented on it .. I am not sure why it was deleted . But I am in contact with admin .. I will repost video .. and plz comment again what u did last time .. thx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine shootin fratello !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys .. my original shooting post was deleted .. i seen that some of you commented on it .. I am not sure why it was deleted . But I am in contact with admin .. I will repost video .. and plz comment again what u did last time .. thx
> ...


Thank you my friend 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

